

Hacker News app for Android now works for 1.6 too, but not 1.5 - ctrager
http://ifdefined.com/blog/post/How-to-publish-your-Android-app-for-multiple-Android-SDK-versions.aspx

======
ctrager
Earlier today I published a Hacker News app to the Android Market and
disappointed a lot of people because the app wouldn't run on their devices.
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1097568>

So, I recompiled for 1.6 (G1), but I couldn't compile error free for 1.1 and
1.5 (Hero) - complaints about the "res" folder. I'll have to follow-up and see
how to fix that. The URL I posted here is a blog post where I assembled a
bunch of links that deal with Android versioning woes. I'm very open to
guidance on this topic.

------
jsz0
Those of us stuck with 1.5 are really getting left behind these days.

~~~
ctrager
I'm running into this issue.
<http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=4303> Is the solution to
learn how to work without Eclipse? I'm only now getting over the pain of
learning how to work WITH Eclipse.

